# Many network interfaces - Generic interface configuration?



## Janman (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello,

I want to make multiple HDD clones of an existing installation of FreeBSD to be able to put in multiple different servers.

The problem is that on each machine, the network interface name is different, and rc.conf tries to set an non-existent interface to DHCP.

*Question:* Is it possible to make FreeBSD set whichever network interface to DHCP on boot?

_Example: _On an original machine, the ifconfig line in rc.conf is: 
	
	



```
ifconfig_dc0="DHCP"
```
 When inserting the HDD from original machine to a different one, it should be 
	
	



```
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
```

Thanks,
Jan


----------



## obsigna (Nov 2, 2014)

Try: 
	
	



```
ifconfig_DEFAULT="DHCP"
```


----------



## Janman (Nov 2, 2014)

obsigna said:


> Try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer!
I will try it out as soon as I can (in a few days). Until then, I will leave this thread open.


----------

